
Malwarebytes Remediation Map (aka what your AV did not catch) - alibert
https://www.malwarebytes.com/remediationmap/
======
alibert
It's interesting because most of the literature you can find on the web just
states that using MS Defender only is OK and you don't need anything else.

Did something change? It looks like even the free ones are better?

